# Papaya tablets?



## Thumperina (Sep 9, 2014)

Somebody mentioned they give rabbits papaya tablets to help during molt. Would you give me a link? Should they be a product for rabbits or any digestive tablets would work?


----------



## tilly (Sep 9, 2014)

Oxbow used to produce Papaya Plus tablets, but they have since been discontinued. Now they have a line of Natural Science supplements, including one for skin and hair. I haven't heard of any other papaya tablets.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 9, 2014)

thanks. Looks like we can still buy Oxbow tablets 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00244F528/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 9, 2014)

I just saw on that webpage


> Fill sprayer with the desi Red volume of water and add viper insecticide concentrate.


Is it a suggested use?  

I never used this tablets. Do we only give it during molt?


----------



## tilly (Sep 9, 2014)

They might not be available much longer. Doctors Foster and Smith as well as Bunspace sell diced papaya, which would have the same result. You'd just feed sparingly like any treat.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 10, 2014)

The oxbow papaya tablets contained concentrated amounts of the enzyme in papaya so chunks of dried papaya wouldn't have the same effect. Oxbow is recommending their digestive support tabs instead but they don't have the enzyme in them.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007PZEBKS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

"Fill sprayer with the desi Red volume of water and add viper insecticide concentrate" makes no sense in context with the papaya tabs and seems to be referring to another product.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 11, 2014)

There is much debate about the effectiveness of papaya and pineapple with regards to fur balls. For the enzymes to be effective at breaking down the fur, they need to be at such a high temperature that a rabbit would not be living through it. I have heard that it can help break down the food and other matter around the fur, so that may help break up a blockage. 

Getting the rabbit to eat more hay and drink helps a lot more. Hay helps keep the gut moving and pushes out fur that is in the digestive tract. Water and hydration also helps keep things moving and healthy. Regular brushing, especially during a moult, helps prevent too much fur from being ingested.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 11, 2014)

Fresh papaya and pineapple can also help. My vet has told me to give my bunnies either the pills or fresh fruit or dried fruit with no sugar added. He suggested this in addition to hay and water, etc... 

Vanessa


----------



## Bethyl (Sep 14, 2014)

Do you feed papaya only during molt or daily, and at what age can you start feeding?


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 14, 2014)

Whats the reason Oxbow discontinued the tablets?


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 11, 2015)

papaya tablets are back, but the price now is $30 compared to about $10 it used to be... Was the old one also 90 count or less? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00244F528/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 11, 2015)

i use them during moot as i find it helps


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 11, 2015)

can you tell me if it's the same old tablets in the link?


----------



## KKM (Jul 11, 2015)

The price is so high because Oxbow doesn't make them anymore. However, people are still selling the old ones and jacking up the price because there aren't many sellers.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 11, 2015)

I saw on a rabbit youtube channel idk if its Rossiebunneh but you can buy storebought ones at like drugstores and theres the fraction of the cost.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 11, 2015)

KKM said:


> The price is so high because Oxbow doesn't make them anymore. However, people are still selling the old ones and jacking up the price because there aren't many sellers.


unbelievable! I was naive thinking Oxbow producing this tablets again!
by the way, all is shipping from Japan.....


----------



## Jackalope (Jul 11, 2015)

Just asking...do papaya tablets help with digestion? We used to use papaya enzyme powder for my daughter's reflux many moons ago.


----------



## Jackalope (Jul 11, 2015)

ANNNND then I followed the link provided above. Yeah...it's digestion. Interesting. I wonder if the enzyme powder would work?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 12, 2015)

Theres a debate as to whether the enzymes do anything at all. 
Honestly the acid found in the stomach is going to do a number on anything that enters. 

IMO the goodness we want from the tablets will be rendered useless by the time they hit the stomach making any benefits to the intestines useless.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 12, 2015)

I was at my local feed store which is a big store (kellyville pets) and they stocked the old oxbow ones but they might have old stock


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 12, 2015)

checking expiration date is very easy


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 13, 2015)

What I mean is that they might have stock from when oxbow was still selling. Them


----------



## AmberNikSee (Jul 13, 2015)

If you're looking they sell them on Amazon


----------



## KKM (Jul 14, 2015)

I use a brand by the name of Papaya Papain for my buns as a treat because they love them so much. There are lots of papaya enzyme tablets/powders made for human consumption that are safe for buns too; just check the label. To be honest, I don't see a difference in feeding them, but my three go bananas (or should I say papayas) over the tablets.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 14, 2015)

KKM said:


> I use a brand by the name of Papaya Papain for my buns as a treat because they love them so much. There are lots of papaya enzyme tablets/powders made for human consumption that are safe for buns too; just check the label. To be honest, I don't see a difference in feeding them, but my three go bananas (or should I say papayas) over the tablets.



YES thats what they are I couldn't put my finger on it! Thanks *couldn't remeber what they were called! *


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 14, 2015)

KKM said:


> I use a brand by the name of Papaya Papain for my buns as a treat because they love them so much. There are lots of papaya enzyme tablets/powders made for human consumption that are safe for buns too; just check the label. To be honest, I don't see a difference in feeding them, but my three go bananas (or should I say papayas) over the tablets.



Do you feed them 1 a day because I picked them up at the store


----------



## KKM (Jul 14, 2015)

Chester1_andblueberry said:


> Do you feed them 1 a day because I picked them up at the store



They usually get one each every other day, since I use them as more of a treat than a supplement and I like to mix it up. That being said, I don't think one a day would hurt.


----------

